# Medals with civilian clothing



## smale436 (20 Jan 2008)

Just a small somewhat uniform-related question I am seeking for someone. I have no DIN access to pull up the dress regs and have not found another thread on this site with specifics so if anyone can help me out it is much appreciated.

         With regard to a former CF member attending a QL3 graduation parade on base, what is appropriate to wear with on his suit jacket? A ribbon or full-size medal? I have usually only seen the full size medal with civilian clothes on Remembrance Day. And if the parade dress for the military members is DEU ribbon and the civilian member no longer has their ribbon, can they wear the medal in lieu?

         Thanks in advance for any info you can give me!


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2008)

http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2005-52,GGLG:en&q=wearing+of+medals

http://www.gg.ca/honours/wear/index_e.asp

http://www.gg.ca/honours/pdf/wearing_e.pdf

dileas

tess


----------



## housenuts (9 Nov 2013)

What are the thoughts on wearing either medals or ribbons on your civilian suit on remembrance day?


----------



## kratz (9 Nov 2013)

You've earned your medals. 
Wear them proud.

Ribbons are undress.
Is there a reason to mute your service,
during a day commemerating service?


----------



## Ostrozac (9 Nov 2013)

You are supposed to wear medals, either with blazer or business suit.

www.gg.ca/honours/pdf/wearing_e.pdf‎


----------



## Towards_the_gap (9 Nov 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> during a day commemerating our fallen comrades?




FTFY


----------



## mariomike (9 Nov 2013)

Medals with civilian clothing  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69954.0


----------



## housenuts (10 Nov 2013)

Ok. I will wear them on my suit for the service. Is it something I'm meant to wear on my suit during the day during the course of business?


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Nov 2013)

housenuts said:
			
		

> Ok. I will wear them on my suit for the service. Is it something I'm meant to wear on my suit during the day during the course of business?




In my experience we wear our medals at the service and, sometimes - it seems to vary - at some social events, in messes, for example, that we may attend after the event. But I have not seen people wearing their medals in the office, etc, during the course of the day. That being said there is no rule against it, as far as I know.


----------



## OldTanker (10 Nov 2013)

I will celebrate Remembrance Day at my Father's seniors residence. Afterwards, I will take him somewhere fancy for lunch and we will wear our medals. He is 87 and just received his SSM to add to his WW2 medals. I want him to be able to show his pride in his service. He has earned it. Me too.


----------



## housenuts (11 Nov 2013)

I plan to wear my medals on my suit today at the service. Their location kind of conflicts with the poppy location.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

housenuts said:
			
		

> I plan to wear my medals on my suit today at the service. Their location kind of conflicts with the poppy location.



Place your poppy where you would have on your DEU's.  Not a conflict.


----------

